# Bellator FC 56: Askren vs Hieron



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 56
Date: Oct 29, 2011
Location: Kansas City, Kansas
Venue: Memorial Hall
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Champ Ben Askren vs. Jay Hieron (for welterweight title)
> * Neil Grove vs. Thiago Santos (heavyweight-tourney semifinals)*
> ...





> One of the biggest title fights in Bellator history now has a date.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed with sources close to the event that undefeated Bellator welterweight champion Ben Askren (8-0 MMA, 5-0 BFC) will meet recent tournament winner Jay Hieron (22-4 MMA, 3-0 BFC) at Bellator 56.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25458/cha...or-bellator-56-title-fight-in-kansas-city.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be a good fight. You have the champ Askren versus the veteran Hieron. Both of them have their own challenges.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Askrens wrestling is to damn good. Hieron is better at everything else, but Askren is gonna ride out a decision.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The one thing about Askren's wrestling is that it's not the average wrestler's wrestling. He was a very funky wrestler. As a MMA fighter that translates to funky BJJ as well.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Askren's taking this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree. But you have to admit that Hieron has the experience advantage. Though that probably won't help that much.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Askren wins by the skin of his teeth.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

That was really close. I thought Hieron won, but given that he was gifted two decisions on the way to this fight, I guess it was his turn.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Two wrongs do not a right things up. Hieron won that fight convincingly. If Hieron was given a pass in the previous fights that is something Bellator needs to look into, the same as with this one. Remember, Bellator is a lot smaller than the UFC and cannot afford to be seeN as a promotion that favors some fighter over others. This is exactly what happened here. The Askren hype machine won that fight even though Askren has no stand up what-so-ever. This fight is another black eye to MMA. Congratulations to Hieron for putting on a good show last night.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

neoseeker said:


> Two wrongs do not a right things up. Hieron won that fight convincingly. If Hieron was given a pass in the previous fights that is something Bellator needs to look into, the same as with this one. Remember, Bellator is a lot smaller than the UFC and cannot afford to be seeN as a promotion that favors some fighter over others. This is exactly what happened here. The Askren hype machine won that fight even though Askren has no stand up what-so-ever. This fight is another black eye to MMA. Congratulations to Hieron for putting on a good show last night.


Its not right, but it is a bit karmic.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought Askren clearly won the middle 3 rounds. Wasn't the best fight i've ever seen though.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> I thought Askren clearly won the middle 3 rounds. Wasn't the best fight i've ever seen though.


It was a very close fight and it wouldnt have been a robbery either way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, close fights are that way.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I just watched this fight and I am sad that I did. Askren is horrible. He has literally no striking ability what so ever. And his wrestling just isn't enough to make up for it. Not against anyone higher up in the food chain than Hieron. Hell the few times Hieron tried to get back up he did so with virtually no trouble.

Just a sad, sad fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well obviously Asken had a very down day. He could probably rebound though.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

He's going to rebound from not being that good? His striking started off awful and has not improved. At all. His technical wrestling is fine but his submission grappling is not and he is still making a lot of rookie mistakes. And he has no ability to set up his takedowns because he can't threaten on his feet.

How do you rebound from that?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well obviously he's going to improve. This match made him realize where he's lacking. He is going to work on those things.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Really? Because he was lacking all of those attributes in his other fights and he has not gotten even a tiny bit better at any of it so far. What evidence do you have that he's actually going to get better?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't. I'm just hoping that he will improve. He's clearly not a lay and pray wrestler though.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually he very clearly is. He doesn't go for submissions unless they gift wrap it for him. He doesn't use GnP. All he does is transition viciously over and over again. Admittedly it is the most vicious transitioning I have ever seen but it's not actually doing anything other than making him look busy so the ref doesn't stand him because he really wants nothing to do with that whole scene.

That is pretty much the definition of a lay and prayer.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well like I said I hope he improves. This might show him he needs to improve.


----------

